# Tomorrow BIG Day/New Here



## 20229 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi All,Tomorrow at 12:30 is my first colonoscopy. Last night was quite the experience, taking the phosphates and Kleenprep. I thought it would never end. Tonight is the 2nd half of the prep. Anyway, during my D last evening, I must say it was OK. No weird/strange unwelcome signs of anything unusual. This morning tho, while eliminating there was mostly liquid (as my last meal was yesterday am), there was light red blood in the liquid which FREAKED me out, and I've been online since exploring what the heck!? I'm hoping hemmroids. Oddly, the night before I started the prep I awoke with severe stomach pains and D. I thought unconsciously I had started the prep on my own. I'm not one to normally have D or stomach pains.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You could call the Doc or Doc's office that is doing the procedure tomorrow and mention the light red blood you saw and ask if they have any suggestions for you.But as soon as you are running clear.. you are done prepping.All the best tomorrow.BQ


----------



## 20229 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi BQ,Thank you for the support. Currently doing the final prep. Arggghhh. Can't wait for this to be over. I'll tell them tomorrow when I arrive relaxed and ready to smile away. Hopefully, it's just something irritated.







I dunno, but it is interesting that's for sure. Best to all this week







Nancy


----------



## 20229 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi All,Yesterday's colonoscopy was frightening. Firstly the gas pains had me squirming all over, such pain. I had a sedative and pain killers, but was very uncomfortable.Bad news is they removed one polyp and found one large irregular 'thing', I have to see a surgeon asap within 2 weeks to have it removed. I have to have a CTscan and chest xray.Pray this is not C and pray if it is, it has not spread.I feel surreal right now and off to work! Work?Cheers to you all,


----------

